# Silber...



## thomashood (15. März 2019)

Wann?

I would order immediately ...
2x EVOLUTION SL R.25
2x EVOLUTION SL A.30
EVOLUTION SL 318.2


----------



## Affekopp (16. März 2019)

Leichte, schöne, haltbare, gute *silberne* Felgen sind in der Tat schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

